
Reddit for Sale: How We Bought the Top Spot for $200 - saycheese
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jaymcgregor/2016/12/14/how-we-bought-reddit-for-200/
======
Neliquat
Anyone reading reddit in the last 3 years has to know this is going on. But
having seen some of these services I can say there are also HN accounts
available on more than a few. HN's with over 200 karma are quite valuable
there, I wonder why.

~~~
anonbanker
wow. I wonder how much I could sell my account for!

------
OkGoDoIt
Can't read unless I disable adblock? Anyone know a workaround? I'm on iOS so
it's not as simple as a few clicks to whitelist, plus I don't particularly
like the idea of being forced to do so by one of the scammier news sites.

~~~
saycheese
There's a YouTube for it, does that help:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FxNvUWN3vYk](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FxNvUWN3vYk)

------
multjoy
Given values of 'top spot'. /r/uk has submission to all turned off, and a
recent silly post about 'lynx england' got well in excess of 1000 votes.

And it got removed as spam...

------
saintALIEN
Watch

